# ECF Game 1: Heat @ Bulls (5/15 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, May 15, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: ECF Game 1: Bulls @ Heat (5/15 8:00PM)*

Keith Bogans looks scared!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We're going to have to send Rose to the deck when he drives. Rough him up, let him know he has to earn his baskets.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Any word on UD? I'm sure you all have mentioned it somewhere else in another thread. What's the chances he'll play in Gm 1.. I miss him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Any word on UD? I'm sure you all have mentioned it somewhere else in another thread. What's the chances he'll play in Gm 1.. I miss him


All up to Spo. That Spo went with Juwan over UD in the last game probably isnt a good sign for UD though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone else be not at all shocked if Wade has the series of his life here? Losing to Rose in MVP and all-nba first team...series in Chicago, his hometown--he'll want to put the young buck in his place, and the Bulls have no one who can guard him. No one. 

DWade could go for 50 in one of these games. He's going to be pissed and ready to go. Especially in the games in Chicago.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The return of Dampier??


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Anyone else be not at all shocked if Wade has the series of his life here? Losing to Rose in MVP and all-nba first team...series in Chicago, his hometown--he'll want to put the young buck in his place, and the Bulls have no one who can guard him. No one.
> 
> DWade could go for 50 in one of these games. He's going to be pissed and ready to go. Especially in the games in Chicago.


Wade's been on a mission to prove himself since the playoffs started. I feel extremely annoyed because of how most users here and the media view him and I'm not Dwyane Wade; he must be itching to make all of them see the light. It's a shame that he's never mentioned as the best anything in the media.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> The return of Dampier??


Hopefully either Damp or Jamaal get minutes and Z continues sitting.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Anyone else be not at all shocked if Wade has the series of his life here? Losing to Rose in MVP and all-nba first team...series in Chicago, his hometown--he'll want to put the young buck in his place, and the Bulls have no one who can guard him. No one.
> 
> DWade could go for 50 in one of these games. He's going to be pissed and ready to go. Especially in the games in Chicago.


You are starting to convert from a Lebron fan to a Heat fan.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

By the way, I feel Wade is the head of the team in terms of giving a direction. Judging LeBron's reaction after game 5 against Boston it seemed like beating Boston was as important to him as anything. Without Wade I think he might have lost focus on what's the real goal: winning the championship. But they're only halfway there, and Wade knows this very well and he will make sure LeBron doesn't forget about it. To Wade Boston was just another stepping stone he had to overcome but for Bron this whole season seemed to be about Boston (he even hinted at this during the postgame interview).


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm glad Futuristxen is on board. I'd been very critical of her LeBron homerism and some bad posts in the past, so I'm shocked to see her write so much praise about Wade. I'm glad Wade could convince you, Future.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I can see that. Though I think its pretty obvious Lebron is the vocal leader on the floor., I definitely think that Wade is able to talk to Lebron like no teammate has ever talked to him before.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I can see that. Though I think its pretty obvious Lebron is the vocal leader on the floor., I definitely think that Wade is able to talk to Lebron like no teammate has ever talked to him before.


Yes, I think LeBron desperately needed that big brother figure. Wade's the only one not afraid of him.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Check out the interview with Stephen A. Smith. He's a no nonsense guy and doesn't push and agenda. One of the best sports reporters by far. Great to hear what he has to say about Wade.

http://www.790theticket.com/jorgesedano.aspx


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^And D-Wade was on with LeBatard this afternoon. Great 20 minute interview. Must listen for Heat fans..

http://www.790theticket.com/lebatard.aspx


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

You guys got to see Lebron and Wade every game this season, who do you guys think is the better player? I haven't watched as many Heat games as you guys, but at times I think Wade is actually the better player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

mvP to the Wee said:


> You guys got to see Lebron and Wade every game this season, who do you guys think is the better player? I haven't watched as many Heat games as you guys, but at times I think Wade is actually the better player.


It is really, really close. If you look at the player of the game thread at the top of this board you'll see just how close it was. I believe Wade was up 1 the last time it was updated. If I had to pick who was best this season, i'd give the slight nod to Lebron. He was more consistent this season. He'd still give you the 7-8 rebounds and 7-8 assists even if his shot wasnt going. Wade has bad stretches of basketball, but when he's locked in, he's just a different beast.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Also, as much as I hate the Heat, they've given me a sort of excitement I never really had in basketball. I'll be attending game 1 and never have I been this excited to attend a game or wanted the Bulls to win a series. Though the United Center has been quiet these playoffs, I have a feeling it will explode this series. The good news is the homecourt will be needed, the bad news is that if Lebron is getting heckled, he usually responds really well to it. Anyways, this should be a great series, I can't wait.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would say Wade and Lebron were pretty much equal this year. Wade had the bigger performances by a smidgen, but was less consistent than Lebron. So at the end of the day they were basically clones of one another. This season really underscored just how close Wade and Lebron actually are. Which is something that the mainstream media refuses to report on, because they want that alpha dog narrative, so they can create drama. But these two guys play the game as equals, without ego. Which is something we've never seen before between two players who are arguably the top two perimeter players in the game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

mvP to the Wee said:


> You guys got to see Lebron and Wade every game this season, who do you guys think is the better player? I haven't watched as many Heat games as you guys, but at times I think Wade is actually the better player.


They take turns being the best, but often times just say f it and be the best at the same time.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:flay:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WIN game 1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So dev I won't b able to watch this. ****ting myself here!

Good luck guys-let's take this game and build from there. 

Let's go heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pitt, Damp and Z inactive for this game. So they switched out Z for Jamaal.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

let's do this!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Pitt, Damp and Z inactive for this game. So they switched out Z for Jamaal.


Wow, this is a pretty big deal. Is there any way Jamaal doesn't play with this news? No way we're buying minutes with Howard on Noah I don't think. I'm surprised Haslem is active over Z.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't understand why Damp is inactive!?!?

He played amazing Defense and had huge rebounds in the regular season.

Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why is Big Cat active? He's not better than Z or Damp!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

-33- said:


> Why is Big Cat active? He's not better than Z or Damp!


I think he's better than both.

Heated, you have my back on this?! Big Cat fan club stand up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding is gonna be big in this series and that is Jamaal's strength.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby's gotta hit those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh.

Nice pass by Bibby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Forcing a lot of turnovers. Need to keep capitalizing on them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good start on defense so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Bosh hit an early J


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bosh being effective all while being low key. I like it.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Right when I was going to say we're making this look TOO easy, we hit the skids.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel is doing surprisingly well on the boards. If he can keep that up it will be huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that's 2 missed, point blank layups by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-20 after 1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Up 3, liking our play so far


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Brewer so far is giving WAde troubles like Hunter use to give him when he played for Detroit. Hopefully this is not a sign of what's to come


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bosh playing very well so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great start for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick and1 by Gibson


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow @ Wade getting dunked on by Gibson!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn, Dwyane :lol:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade just got banged on. If only Taj drew some blood


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Long rebounds are killing us. Rebounding in general.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like a Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Always get burned on the other end when Wade falls to the ground.

5 offensive rebounds for noah already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

48-48 at the half

Clean up the rebounding and this is a different game. Easier said than done though.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Still ok with how we're playing. Some of their boards have been the annoying unlucky variety but Rose has been a jumpshooter so far. Deng is going to give me nightmares of the 2007 series.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade looks awful. His misses are painful and the turnovers were huge momentum killers. It's like he always finds a way in our losses to give momentum to the other teams. Whether it's taking bad three pointers or turning the ball over. We can't win when he goes into this mode.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup, beat me to it.

Wade has 12, but he's having one of those games where many things are just a little off. Like those games where Chris cannot hold onto any pass or dribble, Wade has these games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh. What a game he's playing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rebounds will be the death of us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again burned for a 3. No one gets more 3's hit on him than Wade.

15 offensive rebounds for the Bulls. Getting stops, just cant grab the rebounds.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade may not have it but at least he's trying. I have nothing but contempt for LeBron who is leaning on a teammate who is obviously having an off night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by JJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24 2nd chance points. Impossible to win giving up that many points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-63 after 3

Bulls are just at 40% shooting to Miami's 47%, yet up 9.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If we lose this game we need to consider subbing Jones in for Bibby as the first sub off the bench and dropping Wade and LeBron into PG by committee duty. We lose too much size playing LeBron at PF if he is going to play like a coward.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

:sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting out hustled by a ton.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade loses Brewer and it leads to a dunk. 

Heat just cant do anything right this half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two of the Big Three have been dunked on tonight. Wonder if we'll see the trifecta. 

Chicago's defense is extremely good. Miami's going to need to make a lot of adjustments going forward.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

mauer should be banned.. he's a degenerate gambler. 3rd time they caught a pass out of bounds, mauer never sees this. Brewer was clearly on the line from every camera angle, wtf is he looking at. time we start taking some 3's and rebounding


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That pretty much summarizes the game. Another offensive rebound that leads to a 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh's great game is gonna go to waste.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just trading baskets now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Not over yet. Keep battling.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wasn't expecting the inexperienced Bulls to play so well. We are playing like crap. Lebron and Wade need to step up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very weird numbers in this game. Heat are at 49% shooting for the game but only have 80 points, to the Bulls 44%, but the Bulls have 21 more points from 3, 2 more points from the free throw line and 17 more shot attempts and probably around a 20pt advantage in 2nd chance points.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bulls can shoot whatever % they like if they get infinity more shot attempts. We'll see what happens in game 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW at that putback dunk

Loving all this at the end of the game. If all of this doesnt get the Heat fired up for game 2, then nothing will.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Total beatdown in the 2nd half.

Dont think its too hard to figure out what the biggest thing that needs to change for game 2 is. All about the rebounding.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Have to look back to when we could have pushed the lead well into double figures but Wade missed layups and threw the ball away with terrible turnovers on fastbreaks.

LeBron shares the blame because he didn't play well, especially on defense where he didn't stay on the shooter, but Wade has to play better than that.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we actually shot a higher FG% but got killed on the boards. we have to start taking more 3's. Haslem has to play and rebound. Chi made no turnovers and didn't commit any fouls the whole second half. they made 10 of 21 three pointers. Hopefully we have a better game plan for game 2. I still think we take the next game and win the series.. no panic


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh, I love Magloire more than anybody but that was a colossal ****ing error by Spo. Z at his worst point this season is 10x better than what we got from Magloire tonight. Z should have been active over Magloire and certainly over Haslem who wasn't going to even play in the game unless we were losing. That made no sense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah seriously putting Magloire in like that is just outsmarting yourself. The guy hasn't played in forever and you expect him to go out and battle Noah and crew for boards? This Haslem **** is ridiculous too, force feeding him minutes will do nothing. Deactivate both and get Z back in there for some rebounding help.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Im trying to think of all the problems we had, but just keep going back to the rebounding issue. They were 10-21 from 3, but about 4 of them were off of offensive rebounds and kick outs to wide open 3's. Credit the Bulls for making them, but that alone was close to half of their 2nd chance points.

Rose was great, but other than a couple of those late baskets, he hit his outside J's tonight. Nothing you can do about that.

Shot near 49% throughout until the very end. Gotta limit the turnovers and get actual shot attempts.

Lebron, when a big switches on to you, you dont ALWAYS have to settle for the step back J. 

Something about playing in Chicago that gets Wade off his game. 

CB was great on offense, but obviously one of the problems on the defensive boards. Then again, so was everyone.

Another slow start the 2nd half. Why does this keep happening?

That's pretty much everything I can think of right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's times like these that I hate our system. We should be running against this team because that's where our strength is. It makes no sense whatsoever to walk the ball up and allow them to set their defense. It's sad but there's no possibility that we ever run the ball. Remember when Pat said that he doesn't believe you can win like that? Expect any other change you can imagine ahead of a change to our system.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron, when a big switches on to you, you dont ALWAYS have to settle for the step back J.


That was heartbreaking. Not only a jumper but a step back...against Asik of all people. Did it against Noah too.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

you def want to run on this team (like the first few in of the game). Good to see UD get some minutes, i think we'll need him


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yep gotta figure out the defensive glass. And we also need to stop playing iso on offense. We moved the ball against the celtics, didn't today. Hope we get it right in game 2. You know it's going to be in their heads now though that we're now 0-4 against this team


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> It's times like these that I hate our system. We should be running against this team because that's where our strength is. It makes no sense whatsoever to walk the ball up and allow them to set their defense. It's sad but there's no possibility that we ever run the ball. Remember when Pat said that he doesn't believe you can win like that? Expect any other change you can imagine ahead of a change to our system.


You can't really run without defensive rebounds though. Running after a made shot doesn't work because the Bulls get a chance to set their halfcourt offense. It all points back to rebounds.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Basel said:


> Two of the Big Three have been dunked on tonight. Wonder if we'll see the trifecta.
> 
> Chicago's defense is extremely good. Miami's going to need to make a lot of adjustments going forward.


Nice way to throw in a shot... Wonder if the Lakers will get their trifecta this year..oh wait :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> You can't really run without defensive rebounds though. Running after a made shot doesn't work because the Bulls get a chance to set their halfcourt offense. It all points back to rebounds.


Our turnovers and ineffectiveness and slow pace play into their offense. Rebounding would improve if we ironed out the inefficiencies and took away their strength: their defense. Just walking the ball up when we instead have chances to push it and score easily is not going to work well against this kind of team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Forgot one thing. Why TNT? Why the **** wouldnt you put Fratello on the call instead of Reggie Miller? I hate that dude with a passion. Fratello is 100000 times better than him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I love Kerr though^^


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> That was heartbreaking. Not only a jumper but a step back...against Asik of all people. Did it against Noah too.


The best part is when he does that after dribbling ten seconds off the clock not moving anywhere.

We looked like we did in November tonight.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Im trying to think of all the problems we had, but just keep going back to the rebounding issue. They were 10-21 from 3, but about 4 of them were off of offensive rebounds and kick outs to wide open 3's. Credit the Bulls for making them, but that alone was close to half of their 2nd chance points.
> 
> Rose was great, but other than a couple of those late baskets, he hit his outside J's tonight. Nothing you can do about that.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on everything except w/Bosh he has no help when Chi is sending 3 giants to the boards. He can't outrebound 3 guys, I also agree w/ Adam , Z was a better option than big cat..
during that one time out and u could hear Spo, he said "they're gonna get some offensive boards, just fight thru it"... i guess he was telling lebron and wade to get back on defense? not sure but this game plan totally backfired. That's why I said if we go that route, we will need a rebounder like Haslem in there, but he doesn't look like the real UD even tho we haven't seen enough of him yet.. idk


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Forgot one thing. Why TNT? Why the **** wouldnt you put Fratello on the call instead of Reggie Miller? I hate that dude with a passion. Fratello is 100000 times better than him.


is it just me of does every person on TNT hate us ? Miller never gives us credit, never questions when we get a bad call, only when we get good calls. When Korver trips wade, he says, that ball looked like it went off Wade's knee, ignoring the fact that Korver tripped him. And Kerr doesn't want to see us win either, anytime there's a potential threat to that bulls win record he gets pissy


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought that out of the 3 headed monster, Damp was the best Rebounder. Why he is not there doesn't make sense to me.

Mag was a negative tonight.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

you guys wont win the rebounding battle against us. our bigs are younger, faster, stronger, and more athletic. u seriously think z, dampier, joel "awkard a$$" anthony can out hustle us? spolestra putting out that small lineup doesnt help with lebron at PF. thats basically a jump shooting lineup and with the way the bulls play u guys r gunna get killed. i do think their best chance is to get fast break pts, but that wont happen unless they get rebounds, which will be realllly hard.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It's odd how Spoelstra almost never makes any changes to the lineup ever and all of a sudden starts changing everything


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

If the Heat don't win Game 2 or start rebounding better, start closing the curtains. This Bulls team is no joke...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lol, why am I not surprised that everybody is already talking about the beginning of the end.

Bulls don't have anything until they have 3 wins. If we go back to MIA 2-0, it still doesn't mean anything. Bulls are supposed to do what they are doing, which is winning at home. Game 3 will have a big more say on how this series will play out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So is Damps really injured? He basically disappeared from the team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp went from playing his best game of the season against NJ, to on the inactive list a game or two later. Such a mystery what went on there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He was the center when we turned the corner and started playing really well. Just feels like at this point Spo is trying anyone. I guess you can't blame him. Hopefully in the offseason we can find a mediocre NBA center, and a backup PG who can actually bring the ball up past the half court line without dribbling the ball off his foot.

Imagine if instead of signing Miller, Riley had signed Korver, Kurt Thomas, and CJ Watson?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I thought i read somewhere that Dampier's knees were really bothering him. Just doesn't make sense that Magloire would be playing in front of him. Dampier sucks but he just moves better than Mag. That botched dunk by Magloire yesterday was ridiculous.


----------

